# Verwendung von ODK mit C++ am Microbox T



## MM440 (4 April 2007)

Hallo,
Am Microbox T kann man das ODK einbauen, das mit C++ programmiert wird. Ich weiß aber nicht wie man C++ mit den Bausteinen der SPS verknüpft. WinAC RTX ist bereits vorinstalliert und lauffähig.

Hier meine Vorgehensweise, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig nachvollziehe:
Ich installiere mir ebenfalls ODK am PG und starte das Demo-Programm für C++ und compiliere es. Ebenfalls starte ich SIMATIC Manager und dearchiviere das Programm. Nun habe ich alle Verbindungen umgestellt und an den Microbox geladen.

Meine Frage lautet:
Was soll ich mit dem compilierten C++ anfangen? Ich habe das ganze Programm ebenfalls in den Microbox kopiert. 
Im Step7-Programm ist unter einem Datenbaustein der Pfad der .DLL Datei angegeben. Wenn ich danach einstelle im Step7-Programm wird mir eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt. 

Wie macht man es richtig, um C++ mit Step7-Programm zu verknüpfen? Welche Rolle hat das ODK nachdem man eine C++ Datei erzeugt hat, weil man danach nur noch WinAC RTX verwendet? Wo sollte man das fertige C++ Programm hinterlegen, damit das Step7-Programm erkennt? Muss man auch am Microbox Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0 installieren?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus :smile:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2007)

Hallo,

1. Bitte keine Doppelpostings, unser Admin hat da 
eine spezielle Allergie .

Das Thema ODK hatten wir schon hin- und wieder, 
aber es scheint zumindest hier im Forum kaum jemand 
zu verwenden.

Was wollen Sie den genau machen?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## MM440 (5 April 2007)

Hallo, 
sorry für Doppelposting, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit den ersten Eintrag zu löschen, 
da ich erst gemerkt habe, dass dieses Thema eher hierher passen würde.

Mit dem Microbox T und ET200S soll ein X-Y-Tisch mit den PID-Parametereinstellungen gesteuert werden.
Unter WinAC RTX sind bereits Funktionen vordefiniert, jedoch für den Lerneffekt ist es zu gering.
Daher versuche ich mit Hilfe von ODK C++ zu programmieren, um selbst zu testen.

Die Demoprogramme lassen sich noch nicht compilieren. Ich benutze Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0. 
Gibt es vielleicht eine kostenlose Version von Microsoft Visual C++ 7.0 (.NET)?
Denn damit ist es auch möglich CCX, SMX und SMI zu verwenden.


----------

